# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Gjithshka per Muzike/Video/Filma.

## Anton

Desha te bej nje audio-Cd por Nero nuk e njef formatin e microsoft *.wma.

A di kush me cilin program mund "ti shkruaj"?

Apo si mund ti konvertoj ne ndonje format tjeter audio qe e njef Nero?

Anton

----------


## DArtur21

Shif rezultatet, qe jep google per ato qe kerkoni ju:

http://www.google.de/search?q=conver...-1&hl=de&meta=

DArtur21

----------


## erushi_4ever

Nero versioni i ri (te pakten une e kam 5.5.8.2) ka plug-in per wma keshtu qe duhet te punoje pa problem. Pastaj (dhe per kete nuk jam i sigurt) provo MusicMatch Jukebox 7.x qe ka nje tool per kopjime nga mp3 ne cd dhe mendoj se duhet te kete dhe per wma.

----------


## Anton

Ju falenderoj,

Anton

----------


## DON_Endri

Kush nga ju mund te me thote se si dergohen MPEG files me email attachment. E provova ta dergoj me hotmail attachment por mpeg file ishte mese 1022k dhe se pranonte kompjuteri. Ka ndonjeri ndonje keshille. endri

----------


## Sentinus

HI 
Hotmaili ,yahoo dhe webmaila te tjere nuk suportojne attache me te medhenje se 600 kb.
Per ta transferuar kete file perdorni ndonje free host ku mund ta uploadoni dhe i jepni anes tjeter URL ku mund ta shkarkoje.

Me e mira do te ishte te perdorni storage ne internet gje qe do ta gjenit tek www.xdrive.com

----------


## Patrioti

Hi 


Me TMPGenc mund te kthesh file nga .AVI ne .MPEG keto te fundit ti bashkosh ose ti NDASH ( qe eshte ndoshta ajo qe te duhet ty )

http://www.pegasys-inc.com/

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Ju lutem, mund te me tregoni, si te e-mail muzike? Ose ndoshta fjala e-mail, nuk eshte fjala e pershtateshme, por si te dergoj muzike qe e kam ne kompjuterin tim, tek dikush tjeter nepermet internetit???
Nerpermjet hotmailit nuk behet sepse attachment duhet te jete me i vogel se 1040kb, ndersa kenget jane te gjitha mbi 3000kb.
Pra e ka ndonje mundesi?

Ju faleminderit.

----------


## forever

me cfare di une, 
1- perdor Winzip nese e ke si program ti dhe marresi ne komjuter, eshte shumje i mire per ti zvogelu filet ne min nese nuk ke adrese pune dhe perdor vetem hotmail

2- ruaje diku ne nje folder interneti psh diku ne yahoo dhe dergoi adresen e internetit ku personi mund te bej share (njesoj si fotot)

3- ruaje ne kazaa dhe i bon nder gjithe dynjase 
pershendetje

----------


## dave

cfare lloj files une mund te download qe te mund ti shikoj neprmjet divx, winplayer etc  
per te download une perdor imesh
faleminderit
dhe kam problem me netmeeting sapo e fus ne pune me nxjerr jashte nga interneti dhe pc me bllokohet   
perdor winxp

----------


## edspace

DIVX eshte thjesht nje menyre kodimi dhe nuk ka file te vecanta qe ti ti besh download. 

Mendo per DIVX si nje kuti me kyc qe brenda permban video qe ti kerkon te shikosh. Per te pare videon ty te duhet te hapesh kutine dhe per te hapur kutine te duhet te kesh celesin. 
Pra divx player ne kete rast eshte celesi. 

Pra filet e videos jane video.mpg, video.avi....por menyra se qysh luhen ne kompjuterin tend varet nqs jane koduar me divx apo jo. 
Pak a shume eshte e njejta gje si mp3 por mp3 eshte per audio dhe divx eshte per video. 

Sa per problemin qe ke me netmeeting mund te kete shume arsye per ate qe te ndodh ty. Ne windows xp netmeeting eshte i fshehur dhe kjo eshte per arsye se microsoft e ka zevendesuar me msn messenger ose windows messenger. Netmeeting ka dale jashte funksioni dhe ne windows xp eshte mire te perdoresh msn ose windows messenger. Qe te dyja mund ti marresh tek http://messenger.msn.com

Per mendimin tim merr msn messenger.

----------


## dave

shume shume faleminderit per ndihmen    
jeni fantastik     
ju uroj gjith te mirat

----------


## benseven11

nje menyre me e mire eshte te instalosh nje program falas quhet dropchute ose VNC program>Vetem se duhet qe edhe kompjuteri ku duhet te dergosh kengen te kete te installuar programin dropchute ose VNC.
Nje menyre tjeter eshte te besh split(ndash) kengen dmth mp3 file qe do nisesh ne copa me madhesi nen 1 mb dhe i dergon si fragmente nen 1 mb me e mail.Per kete ka programe falas qe bejne ndarjen  po ashtu me vone ribashkimin e copave te files mp3.Duhet qe kompjuteri qe do marri copat e kenges te kete instaluar nje program te njejte split rejoin qe ti bashkoje copat e files se kenges qe ti ke derguar me email.Varianti i kompresimit te files mp3 me winzip nuk besoj te te japi rezultat>pse e them kete
zakonisht kenget jane ne madhesi 2.5-5 mb Keshtu qe erdhe pasi e ke kompresuar ngjeshur filen me winzip rezultati do kesh nje file gjithmone mbi 1 mb gje qe smund te behet e mail pasi kalon kufijte e madhesise se emailit nepermjet serverit qe ke.Zakonisht eshte OK kur filet jane nen 1 mb size.Per madhesi mbi 1mb filesh duhet te pagush serverin per extra storage

----------


## benseven11

te net meeting shiko te butoni i opsioneve  ku mund te besh ndonje ndryshim per ta kthyer network meeting si default program per internet call, ose shko te my compjuter ikona ne desktop kliko me te djathten te menuja kliko manage dhe te dritarja tjeter kliko 2 here tek services.Aty te lista gjen ku eshte netmeeting klikon prape me te djathten kliko te properties dhe shikosi eshte servisi manual apo automatik e korigjon duke e vene automatik klikon OK.Gjithashtu bej edhe nje kontroll tjeter te toolbar i browserit kliko tools/internet options/programs stop. ketu shiko ku thote internet call aty duhet te jete network meeting

----------


## benseven11

Nje menyre tjeter eshte duke perdorur programin e quajtur BIG FILE ose Programin  FILE COURIER

----------


## ganoid

Kam nje CD shqiptare, te cilen e kam marre borxh per tre dite keshtu qe e hodha ne komputerin tim, por ka nje problem pasi Winmap-i im nuk i lexon nga komputeri ndersa tek Windos Media Player ma lexon vetem CD-ne ndersa nga komputeri nuk ma lexon.

Ndihma qe kerkoj eshte se dua nje program i cili te mi lexoj kenget qe kam kopjuar nga CD-ja ne koputer.
Ose nese dikush di se pse sma lexon Winmap-i dhe nuk mundem ti degjoj nepermjet ketij programi.

Geni

----------


## Wordless

Si e ke kopjuar CD-ne ne HD?
nqs ke kopjuar skedaret *.cda nga CD nd HD eshte normal
qe as winamp dhe wmp nuk i lexon, ato nuk jane kenget por
vetem nje pershkrues i kengeve(normalisht jane rreth 1kb).

Qe te kopjosh nje Audio CD ne HD duhet te krijosh nje imazh
me ane te nje programi per kopjimin e CD-ve (Nero, WinCD etj).
Ne vend te Regjistruesit te CD (Burner) zgjidh HD. Me pas kete
imazh mund ta kopjosh ne nje CD ose mund ta lexosh me ane
te programeve speciale si isobuster, virtualCD etj.

Rruga tjeter eshte qe ti kopjosh pistat e zerit ne nje format
te kompresuar (mp3 apo wma, ky i fundit eshte i integruar
me windows media player, WinXP). Psh me WMP ke nje
option Copy from CD, normalisht i kopjon ne format wma (bitrate=64kbs). Mund te ndyshosh parametrat,sidomos "bitrate"
ne nje vlere me te larte nqs do te ruash pothuajse gjith cilesine e pistes (>128kbs eshte pothuajse cilesi CD).
Me vone mund te krijosh nje audio CD me pistat qe i ke ne wma
(Nero Burning Rom psh i konverton automatikisht formatet
mp3 dhe wma ne pista audio nqs zgjedh si format "Audio CD")

----------


## Nickmaster

Po ke WinXP, kopjoje CD shqiptare nga Windows Media Player dhe pastaj KONVERTOJE ne MP3 me Windows Media Bonus Fun Pack -- kete e gjen tek www.Microsoft.com !
<<>>

----------


## K19

Pershendetje dua te bej nje mix te vecante dmth te jete ne kenge e veteme por media player ta shohe  si N° kenge.

Po qe se une ve 1) Ardit Gjebrea, 2)Alma Bektashi, 3)Hysni Zela
eshe ne funde te ç'do kenge ve nje "shenje"(me pare mendoja se e bente shkronja "M"  :i ngrysur:  edhe kur e degjone munde te ndryshoj kengetarin duke shtypur mbi numrin e ndarjes...

Si perfundim dua qe kur e degjone te gjithen te duket si nje mix i vertet por te luhet edhe si kenge te veanta njera nga tjetra

Shpresoj te jeme shpjeguar qarte  :i ngrysur:

----------


## benseven11

Mund te perdoresh nje program qe quhet MP3merger
tek kjo faqe http://www.mp3machine.com/software/mp3merger
ose nje program tjeter tek kjo faqe
http://otsdj.com/
ky program  bashkon skedaret
e tipit mp3 qe ato te luhen rresht pa nderprerje pauza midis njera tjetres.Radhen e skedareve qe do i besh bashkim e ke ne dore vete ve te paren Vacen,ardit gjebrea te 2en e keshtu me rradhe

----------

